# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Today minus 1 day

## MB

What is the formula for current date, minus one day?

Thank you so much!
--
MB

----------


## Ron Coderre

Try this:

=TODAY()-1

Remember to format the result as a date.

Does that help?
***********
Regards,
Ron

XL2002, WinXP


"MB" wrote:

> What is the formula for current date, minus one day?
>
> Thank you so much!
> --
> MB

----------


## Toppers

=Today()-1

"MB" wrote:

> What is the formula for current date, minus one day?
>
> Thank you so much!
> --
> MB

----------


## MB

duh. (!)  As soon as I saw your answer, I felt really silly.  Thank you SO
much!
--
MB


"Ron Coderre" wrote:

> Try this:
>
> =TODAY()-1
>
> Remember to format the result as a date.
>
> Does that help?
> ***********
> Regards,
> Ron
>
> XL2002, WinXP
>
>
> "MB" wrote:
>
> > What is the formula for current date, minus one day?
> >
> > Thank you so much!
> > --
> > MB

----------

